# glory hole



## Rob625

Writing an email in Italian, I wanted to find an equivalent for "glory hole".
The WR English definition -
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/glory hole
glory hole
n
informal a room, cupboard, or other storage space that contains an untidy and miscellaneous collection of objects​- is what I intend. Unfortunately, the en-it dictionary seems to refer to other meanings, so I am stuck. 

Who can give me some good Italian words for "ripostiglio in disordine"?

- Rob


----------



## Mary49

You can use "sgabuzzino" http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sgabuzzino/


----------



## chipulukusu

Hi Rob, in case of a room where odd things are randomly kept an evocative word in Italian is _sgabuzzino_. You don't expect a _sgabuzzino_ to be otherwise than in a mess!

EDIT: Scusa Mary non ho fatto a tempo a leggere il tuo messaggio!


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> You can use "sgabuzzino" http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sgabuzzino/



Anche: stanzino, ripostiglio per cianfrusaglie.


----------



## dragonseven

Ok for "sgabuzzino" and "stanzino"


----------



## giginho

Hi folks!

what about: "pozzo di san patrizio"? http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pozzo_di_San_Patrizio



> Pozzo di san Patrizio è un'espressione che indica una riserva misteriosa e sconfinata di ricchezze


, mutatis mutandis si può intendere come un posto pieno di cose strane...ha una connotazione positiva a mio avviso, non contiene cose sporche o brutte!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Gigi 

Ma "pozzo di S. Patrizio" è un'espressione figurata, qui si parla di un vero e proprio "sgabuzzino, ripostiglio".

P.s. Evitiamo ricerche del termine inglese su internet...


----------



## giginho

Ciao Mat!

io lo uso anche in senso non figurato, come accrescitivo di un posto pieno di roba......di solito è la borsa di mia madre/sorella/moglie che viene indicata come il pozzo di san patrizio.....ma forse sono solo io!

Il termine in inglese è usato in italiano per indicare una cosa che se ricercate su Google dal pc dell'ufficio, minimo vi licenziano!


----------



## chipulukusu

Il termine glory hole mi sembra che sia usato anche per indicare un buco del terreno da cui esce qualcosa tipo vapori (scusate l'improvvisazione...), una specie di _geyser_ credo... Io credo che sia questo il significato originale da cui derivano _tutti_ gli altri per estensione e in senso figurato, ma non sono ovviamente sicuro...


----------



## Passante

Puoi mettere tutta la frase che vorresti dire perchè sgabuzzino non implica per forza il disordine.
Un ripostiglio disordinato potrei tradurlo come ti hanno suggerito sgabuzzino, ma se vuoi una traduzione più colorita per enfatizzarne il caos si potrebbe avere ad esempio: refugium peccatorum, dipende un po' dalla frase e da quel che vuoi dire.


----------



## Mary49

chipulukusu said:


> Il termine glory hole mi sembra che sia usato anche per indicare un buco del terreno da cui esce qualcosa tipo vapori (scusate l'improvvisazione...), una specie di _geyser_ credo... Io credo che sia questo il significato originale da cui derivano _tutti_ gli altri per estensione e in senso figurato, ma non sono ovviamente sicuro...


Non solo, prova a leggere qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glory_hole_(sexual_slang) e se cerchi le immagini ti rendi conto...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Passante said:


> refugium peccatorum


 Lo dico sempre. Ho una stanza apposita adibita a refugium peccatorum


----------



## giginho

Pat (√2) said:


> Lo dico sempre. Ho una stanza apposita adibita a refugium peccatorum



Io la chiamo la stanza della vergogna, quella in cui si stipano tutte le cose in disordine in caso di invasione da parte di ospiti non annunciati......ma temo che sia uno slang tutto mio!


----------



## Passante

Pat (√2) said:


> Lo dico sempre. Ho una stanza apposita adibita a refugium peccatorum


 idem


----------



## tsoapm

Mary49 said:


> Non solo, prova a leggere qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glory_hole_%28sexual_slang%29


Ah, good. Thought that perhaps I just had a dirty mind…





chipulukusu said:


> un buco del terreno da cui esce qualcosa tipo vapori […] una specie di _geyser_ credo... Io credo che sia questo il significato originale da cui derivano _tutti_ gli altri


Just for the record, my Shorter OED has "[Origin unkn.]" and the first meaning listed is "An untidy small room, cupboard, drawer, etc.", which is also the first chronologically.


----------



## theartichoke

Mark Dobson said:


> Ah, good. Thought that perhaps I just had a dirty mind…Just for the record, my Shorter OED has "[Origin unkn.]" and the first meaning listed is "An untidy small room, cupboard, drawer, etc.", which is also the first chronologically.



Also for the record, here in Canada (and I would suspect this might be AE in general) I've only _ever_ heard "glory hole" used in its sexual sense. I clicked on this thread expecting a rather different discussion. Just thought I should mention that so that unsuspecting Italians and Brits don't cross the Atlantic and talk about having one in their house.


----------



## MR1492

theartichoke said:


> Also for the record, here in Canada (and I would suspect this might be AE in general) I've only _ever_ heard "glory hole" used in its sexual sense. I clicked on this thread expecting a rather different discussion. Just thought I should mention that so that unsuspecting Italians and Brits don't cross the Atlantic and talk about having one in their house.



I'd have to confirm this from the USA side of the 48th parallel!


----------



## Necsus

E come lo tradurreste, nella sua accezione sessuale?
Nel trailer del film 'Vacation 2015' il figlio più piccolo dice al papà: "There was a hole in the side of my stall" e lui risponde "Sounds like you found yourself a glory hole". 
Come per gli altri thread relativi a questo film, non c'è maggior contesto, trattandosi di un trailer.
In rete ho trovato anche un "buco del piacere", che forse rende l'idea meglio della traduzione letterale, da noi credo sconosciuta. O esiste una definizione che io non conosco?
Grazie!


----------



## Lorena1970

*D di Repubblica* lo chiama Glory Hole  (o anche buco della gloria) http://d-sex-d.blogautore.repubblica.it/2014/08/06/glory-hole-il-buco-del-piacere/


----------



## Necsus

Link molto interessante. Grazie, Lorena.
Comunque vedo che anche l'autrice nel titolo ha scelto di definirlo 'buco del piacere'.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ah...il titolo mi era sfuggito...
Mi fa piacere sia stato utile.


----------



## kloie

Yeah glory hole is sexual here in America.I was shocked to see this as a topic of discussion.


----------



## tsoapm

It is allowed though.


----------



## chipulukusu

Necsus said:


> E come lo tradurreste, nella sua accezione sessuale?
> Nel trailer del film 'Vacation 2015' il figlio più piccolo dice al papà: "There was a hole in the side of my stall" e lui risponde "Sounds like you found yourself a glory hole".
> Come per gli altri thread relativi a questo film, non c'è maggior contesto, trattandosi di un trailer.
> In rete ho trovato anche un "buco del piacere", che forse rende l'idea meglio della traduzione letterale, da noi credo sconosciuta. O esiste una definizione che io non conosco?
> Grazie!



Non ho mai sentito una traduzione italiana "ufficiale" di _gloryhole _nella sua accezione sessuale, ma non userei _buco del piacere _nella traduzione della risposta del papà... Ho visto il trailer del film e... look at what is dad's interpretation of _rimjob _(yes I _do_ have a dirty mind)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, chipu.
Perché tu dai forse un altro significato a _rimjob_? 
E cosa useresti, 'buco della gloria'? Da noi si capirebbe ancora meno di 'buco del piacere', direi.


----------



## chipulukusu

Necsus said:


> Perché tu dai forse un altro significato a _rimjob_?



No, infatti, per questo che non ti invidio, quando cercherai di tradurre tutto il film. Non so proprio aiutarti, mi dispiace, ma le scene sono giocate sul contrasto tra le interpretazioni "ingenue" del padre e quelle "sgamate" del figlio, mi sembra, quindi è ancora più difficile renderle...
Non è un espediente nuovissimo quello del genitore alle prese con il linguaggio "contemporaneo" dei figli adolescenti.
Una vera e propria enciclopedia del genere è _Soul Plane_, una parodia del genere catastrofico, con _Snoop Dogg_ nel ruolo del pilota. Non so se questo film sia mai stato distribuito in Italia, da noi _Snoop Dogg_ non è molto popolare... io l'ho visto in Sudafrica dove invece è molto popolare. Il rapper è stato usato come richiamo per un film che gioca molto sul rapporto tra un padre in vacanza e i figli adolescenti, un po come il mitico _Lampoon Vacation _e il suo seguito odierno.


----------



## johngiovanni

Innocent that I am, I did not know the sexual meaning of "glory hole" till today.  I live and learn.
As far as the OP is concerned, I've always been curious about the derivation of "glory hole" and also of "gloriette", which has different meanings over the centuries - according to some sources meaning "little room" and relating to a 12th century French word.
That's interesting, I think,  in the light of "stanzino", "little room", etc.  in this thread.
However, the OED says the derivation is unknown.
I like "sgabuzzino".  I am trying to think which one of our rooms isn't a sgabuzzino!


----------



## Passante

Postribolo?


----------



## Blackman

Leggo che peephole è un sinonimo , forse te la puoi cavare costruendo qualcosa intorno a _spioncino, Nec..._


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Black. Però l'altezza dello spioncino è  diversa, qui siamo un po' più in basso...


----------



## Blackman

Ho visto il trailer Nec...se hai anche il copione forse puoi capirci di più, ma secondo me il padre intende proprio il gloryhole, magari non quello dove infilare qualcosa, piuttosto quello da cui spiare in un'altra stanza o nel bagno accanto. Found yourself mi sembra una conferma, cioè per lui, della sua altezza.  Questa del gloryhole è una cosa molto americana, noi al massimo possiamo afferrare al volo _buco della serratura_, se capisci cosa voglio dire.._rimjob_ sarà molto peggio, ci penso mentre apri un nuovo thread, ho già in mente qualcosa...


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> magari non quello dove infilare qualcosa, piuttosto quello da cui spiare in un'altra stanza o nel bagno accanto. Found yourself mi sembra una conferma, cioè per lui, della sua altezza.


Non conosco il film però questa  versione mi lascia perplessa, leggendo il dialogo. "Spioncino " secondo me non rende l'idea, per come mi immagino la scena. Secondo me il riferimento deve essere esplicito, quale che sia il termine. Non trovo fuori luogo "buco del piacere", poiché quello è, no?


----------



## King Crimson

Vista l'inadeguatezza delle traduzioni proposte (o, almeno, il fatto che non si sia arrivati a una traduzione condivisa) io lascerei "glory hole" (non tradotto) e chi vuol intendere intenda...


----------



## Lorena1970

A me " buco del piacere" non dispiace. Irina Palm ormai lo hanno visto anche i sassi: credo che un pubblico cinefilo non abbia problemi ad associare. Poi posso sbagliare, si intende ....


----------



## Necsus

Io sono un sasso che non l'ha visto: in 'Irina Palm' viene definito così?


----------



## chipulukusu

Secondo me non è questo il punto. _Buco del piacere_ in generale mi sembra una buona traduzione di _gloryhole. _Ma nel film non funzionerebbe fare dire al padre _beh sembra che ti sei trovato un buco del piacere. _Si perderebbe il senso comico dato dal doppio senso. 
Necsus, sei sicuro che non si possa approfittare del fatto che la scena sia completamente decontestualizzata per trovare un doppio senso anche sostanzialmente diverso (*), ma che funzioni in Italiano? Inoltre la parte finale del dialogo dove il padre _dice Ok, let's hit the road! _non è essenziale per la scena, quindi se necessario si potrebbe usare anche quella parte per far "quadrare" il dialogo...

(*) possibilmente a sfondo sessuale, dopo tutto si tratta di un _red band trailer... _


----------



## Necsus

Be', la scena è decontestualizzata nel trailer, ma ovviamente non lo sarà poi nel film, non posso allontanarmi tantissimo. 
Ma... io in _gloryhole _riesco a vedere un senso solo, qual è l'altro?


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Io sono un sasso che non l'ha visto: in 'Irina Plam' viene definito così?


Non ricordo se viene o meno definito o nominato, però il "gloryhole" assieme alla mano di Irina sono i protagonisti del film, quindi diciamo che l'immaginario comune è stato erudito....!
Il film è stato ipertrasmesso su Sky ( e non solo), direi quindi che molti collegano agevolmente. Poi, in effetti, se tale "buco" è all'altezza occhio del figlio in un gabinetto, in ogni caso richiama l'idea dello spiare furtivamente e di piaceri "proibiti"...no? Poi non so.....magari sono io che ho impresso Irina Palm nella memoria perché l'ho trovato un film superbo, e quindi qualsiasi buco nella parete mi guida il pensiero là...!


----------



## theartichoke

Necsus said:


> Be', la scena è decontestualizzata nel trailer, ma ovviamente non lo sarà poi nel film, non posso allontanarmi tantissimo.
> Ma... io in _gloryhole _riesco a vedere un senso solo, qual è l'altro?



Necsus, I've been following this thread with a great deal of amusement (and I found Lorena's link _most _informative), and I have to say that I agree with you: in AE, "glory hole" has only one meaning, and it involves inserting a body part into said hole, not spying through it. I haven't seen the trailer, but I can only assume that the humour comes from the fact that it would be completely and utterly inappropriate to mention or explain a "glory hole" to a kid, not from any double meaning. If your son or grandson comes to you and says "there was a hole in my side of the stall," the appropriate response is "I guess they need to do some repairs."


----------



## Necsus

Tank you, Arti.


----------



## chipulukusu

Sorry I've just realised now that the kid is mentioning the stall of the loo, so no double meaning possible here
I should have understood that the original meaning of glory hole is very British and very old and it would be absurd to refer to it in a modern American movie...
It's the dad to have a dirty mind, then
Sure, dubbing a movie is hard task, I should leave it to professionals, sorry


----------



## Blackman

That's not the point, you'll never find a translation for glory hole in Italian and leaving it in English it'd be impossible to understand for almost any Italian with a mind not dirty as ours. I suggested spioncino just because recalls a keyhole , buco della serratura, which is the closest concept we share to a peephole. This is the only way to build a double meaning on the gloryhole in Italian. This is what Wikipedia says about the matter:


_A *glory hole* (also spelled *gloryhole*and *glory-hole*) is a hole in a wall, or other partition, often between public lavatory stalls or adult video arcadebooths, for people to engage in sexual activity or *observe the person in the next cubicle* while one or both parties masturbate.[1] In addition to the penis, fingers or the tongue may be inserted into the hole. _



theartichoke said:


> Necsus, I've been following this thread with a great deal of amusement (and I found Lorena's link _most _informative), and I have to say that I agree with you: in AE, "glory hole" has only one meaning, and it involves inserting a body part into said hole, not spying through it. I haven't seen the trailer, but I can only assume that the humour comes from the fact that it would be completely and utterly inappropriate to mention or explain a "glory hole" to a kid, not from any double meaning. If your son or grandson comes to you and says "there was a hole in my side of the stall," the appropriate response is "I guess they need to do some repairs."


----------



## °Adhara°

Se si pensa che il target del film sia per lo più un pubblico giovane io proporrei di lasciare "glory hole". Che lo si voglia ammettere o no con la grandissima diffusione del porno online e il fatto che i nomi con cui sono battezzate le varie categorie sono in inglese, è molto più probabile che il pubblico capisca al volo "glory hole" anziché "buco del piacere", che risulterebbe a mio avviso più oscuro per tutti.
Conosco tanti ragazzi che non parlano una parola di inglese ma conoscono tutte le categorie pornografiche possibili.


----------



## Lorena1970

Non so cosa suggerire. Credo Necsus debba giocarsela sulla base dell'articolo di Repubblica (non perché l'ho proposto io!) che fornisce tutti gli spunti possibili. Non conosco il film e nemmeno il trailer, e in ogni caso la scelta tra termine italiano e inglese non è facile. Mi viene in mente al volo ora "*buco del sesso*", che sarebbe capito per forza..........Fa schifo?????????


----------



## °Adhara°

Riflessione: forse il padre non vuole essere così esplicito quando pronuncia questa frase. E' possibile che voglia essere un riferimento oscuro per il bambino? Se fosse così tutte le proposte che contengono la parola "sesso" potrebbero non andare bene, ma non so, non ho visto il trailer.


----------



## Lorena1970

°Adhara° said:


> forse il padre non vuole essere così esplicito quando pronuncia questa frase. E' possibile che voglia essere un riferimento oscuro per il bambino?



Dubito, se in inglese lo chiama "gloryhole".....!!!


----------



## °Adhara°

Ok allora ritiro la mia ultima riflessione.


----------



## theartichoke

Blackman said:


> This is what Wikipedia says about the matter:
> 
> _for people to engage in sexual activity or *observe the person in the next cubicle* while one or both parties masturbate.[1] _



I bow to the expertise of Wikipedia: I imagine that whoever wrote and/or edited this entry has knowledge of the multiple uses of glory holes that, unlike mine, is not based entirely in hearsay.


----------



## MR1492

°Adhara° said:


> Conosco tanti ragazzi che non parlano una parola di inglese ma conoscono tutte le categorie pornografiche possibili.



I suppose pornography has become the lingua franca of the modern world.  If so, leaving it in English may be the best alternative.  However, for those Italians not fluent in "pornografiche", a translation might be in order.  Depending upon your audience, "buco di piacere" for the _chiesa _group and "buco del sesso" for the _secolare_!

Phil


----------



## Passante

Orifizio santo?


----------



## theartichoke

Passante said:


> Orifizio santo?



Really?  Care to explain?


----------



## Passante

Orifizio= buco con varie implicazioni in merito
al posto di glory in italiano usiamo molto santo, da cui perchè usare un buco del piacere inusuale quando sarebbe possibile un buco santo o un orifizio santo?


----------



## °Adhara°

Non direi che "buco santo" o "orifizio santo" siano più naturali di "buco del piacere", anzi probabilmente si capirebbe ancora meno di cosa si sta parlando.

Il fatto è che in italiano una parola specifica non esiste e, se proprio bisogna inventarne una, che almeno il senso sia un minimo intellegibile.

EDIT: anche perchè di santo quel buco lì non ha proprio niente.


----------



## MR1492

Just a question based on Passante's suggestion.  Does the term orifizio have mostly an organic sense to it in Italian.  While the term orifice in English can be either organic or non-organic, is the equivalent term in Italian used in a similar fashion.


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> Just a question based on Passante's suggestion.  Does the term orifizio have mostly an organic sense to it in Italian.  While the term orifice in English can be either organic or non-organic, is the equivalent term in Italian used in a similar fashion.


Same


----------



## Feainn

MR1492 said:


> I suppose pornography has become the lingua franca of the modern world.  If so, leaving it in English may be the best alternative.



Correct  Every Italian guy knows what a "glory hole" is. "Buco del piacere" sounds hilarious and I'd say it's most likely to be perceived as a plain reference to the vagina.


----------



## alicip

King Crimson said:


> Vista l'inadeguatezza delle traduzioni proposte (o, almeno, il fatto che non si sia arrivati a una traduzione condivisa) io lascerei "glory hole" (non tradotto) e chi vuol intendere intenda...


D'accordo! Meglio lasaciare "glory hole". A buon intenditor poche parole. 
P.S. - Tanto nei film e in *rete *si parla di queste *porcherie*.


----------



## Necsus

D'accordo. Francamente non so se la distribuzione italiana sceglierà mai di lasciare l'originale, ma lo proporrò in alternativa a 'buco del piacere'. 
Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## Tellure

Beh, visto che si tratta di un papà che si rivolge al suo bambino, si potrebbe optare magari per espressioni più soft, per così dire, come "buco magico" o "buco dell'amore".

Edit: 
O, ancora, "il buco delle meraviglie", "il buco della felicità". 

Ma sì, esageriamo!


----------



## King Crimson

alicip said:


> D'accordo! Meglio lasaciare "glory hole". A buon intenditor poche parole.
> P.S. - Tanto nei film e in *rete *si parla di queste *porcherie*.


 
Del resto se si parte dal principio che certi termini del settore (come sembra asettica la questione messa così, vero?) si sono affermati in una lingua (l'inglese in questo caso), secondo me è uno sforzo inutile tradurli. Chi si sognerebbe di tradurre BDSM con un equivalente acronimo italiano?


----------



## Lorena1970

Io concordo con Necsus: metterei "buco del piacere" in italiano (anche alla luce dell'uso giornalistico che ne è già stato fatto, e che non si può tralasciare data l'autorevolezza della testata...) e come alternativa la dizione inglese. E' vero che "buco del piacere" non è bellissimo e non ha lo stesso grado di "gloriosa ambiguità" di gloryhole, ma d'altra parte non vedo davvero nessuna possibile alternativa sensata a quella definizione.


----------



## alicip

King Crimson said:


> Del resto se si parte dal principio che certi termini del settore (come sembra asettica la questione messa così, vero?) si sono affermati in una lingua (l'inglese in questo caso), secondo me è uno sforzo inutile tradurli. Chi si sognerebbe di tradurre BDSM con un equivalente acronimo italiano?


Ma certo. Infatti in tutte le lingue che io conosco il termine rimane sempre "bondage". Tornando al nostro "glory hole" se proprio si deve tradurre opterei per "buco del piacere".


----------

